

NSA: key to the extraterrestrial messages [pdf] - anacleto
https://www.nsa.gov/public_info/_files/ufo/key_to_et_messages.pdf

======
Gnarl
Much better quality scans:
[http://www.cufon.org/pdf/4_NSA_Tech_Journal_Articles.pdf](http://www.cufon.org/pdf/4_NSA_Tech_Journal_Articles.pdf)
(see page 20 onwards)

------
simulate
This is a cryptography training exercise and not an actual extraterrestrial
message.
[https://allegedlyapparent.wordpress.com/2011/04/28/nsa-29-me...](https://allegedlyapparent.wordpress.com/2011/04/28/nsa-29-messages-
key-to-et-messages-release/)

------
krob
Very interesting. I've heard about some of this before, they made a movie
about it w/ Jodi Foster called Contact :)

------
evolve2k
The punchline is the first paragraph of page 20.

------
skidoo
Ends with page 23. (skidoo)

